# Wanted - Custom built Tortoise Table



## Andrew Hunter (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi

Am looking for a custom built tortoise table, dimensions 185cm by 65cms.

I also have 33cms of height to play with, so would consider a two story design.

Budget of around £300. Happy to pay deposit up front.

Many thanks

Andrew


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Have you pm'ed Alfie99? i mentioned them on your other thread when you were asking if a viv or table were better. As they're only in Southport it's not going to be too hard to get it.


----------



## Andrew Hunter (Jan 8, 2011)

Super. Thanks


----------

